# Too funny!



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

RoadBikeRider newsletter hit my email this am and the Comment of the Week gave me a chuckle. Thought I'd share:

". . . about carbon forks: 'Generally, the more you pay, the less you get (weight wise)' -- this is true of bicycles in general. My philosophy is that some day you will walk into a bike shop, give them all your money, and walk out with an empty box. . ."


----------



## crazytooguy (Aug 26, 2005)

Actually, with the current economic situation, if I indeed gave them all my money, all I would be able to get was an empty box...


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

heh. Definately true for saddles. Some of the more expensive ones are almost paper thin!


----------

